# Logitech Z-2300



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, i want to know if i should buy another logitech z-2300 as i already have one but i want to see if two is better than one?? more bass?? i love bass 

so yeah please help me, is 2 better than 1?


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2011)

Meh no. Perhaps you should look into piecing together a really nice high end system?


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh no. Perhaps you should look into piecing together a really nice high end system?



Hmmm, didnt think about that lol thanks  gave me an idea


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2011)

I wouldn't do that either, get a true 5.1 set. Edifiers and Onkyo are 2 great brands.
If you have 2x2.1 setups your left with 2 subs which doesn't make sense really.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

lol i thought 2 subs would give more bass ?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> lol i thought 2 subs would give more bass ?



How would that hook up though? wouldn't really give more bass i don't think, rather just replicate what you already had so it would just be like 2x the same thing. Ideally you want a more powerful sub.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 9, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> lol i thought 2 subs would give more bass ?



yeah more of the same shit bass thats comes out of the z2300 sub. Your better off with getting M-Audio AV40s and a stand alone sub.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001PYK1E0/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

Are M-Audio AV-40's good?

and here's a guy who has 4 Z-2300 lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 9, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Are M-Audio AV-40's good?
> 
> and here's a guy who has 4 Z-2300 lol



yes, any real speakers are going to be better then the z2300s


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 9, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Hi, i want to know if i should buy another logitech z-2300 as i already have one but i want to see if two is better than one?? more bass?? i love bass
> 
> so yeah please help me, is 2 better than 1?



yes

placing a second subwoofer in the rear of the listening area will give a smoother response and increase coverage but the listening area must be large enough like a living room with high ceilings.

like everybody else I recommend you upgrade.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

guys another question is it okay if i block the subs air hole by putting it next to a wall?
i did it and it sounded more bassy and better  (there was probably 2cm gap between the hole and the wall though)

yeah i might upgrade my living room speakers


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 9, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> guys another question is it okay if i block the subs air hole by putting it next to a wall?
> i did it and it sounded more bassy and better  (there was probably 2cm gap between the hole and the wall though)
> 
> yeah i might upgrade my living room speakers



if you want maximum bass put the subwoofer in the corner instead and make sure the port hole is a couple inches away _minimum_.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

Its in the corner  and right next to the wall.

is it bad to block the hole too much??


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 9, 2011)

the side port needs room to breathe.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

How come its bad?  what happens?

coz atm i can see the sub working fine with extra bass ^_^


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

Edit: delete this post (sorry for double post)


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 9, 2011)

oh my god <dives out the window like a bad action movie> 

if you seal the port it's going to sound very muddy and you could potentially damage it.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL!! i kinda like the feel of the bass as well, its very strong!  but its not completely sealed.. 

here's a pic  ... is that much space, enough?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 9, 2011)

more..


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 9, 2011)

Can i put the sub upside down? so that the hole would be facing up?

or is it still bad? i really want it to be in contact with the wall as it gives a really nice bass sound


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 9, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Can i put the sub upside down? so that the hole would be facing up?
> 
> or is it still bad? i really want it to be in contact with the wall as it gives a really nice bass sound



question: have you ever heard good solid bass? Because no matter what you do, the z2300 bass sounds like pure shit. I have the same system, and i have been meaning to get AV40s and a stand alone sub. Even the bass that comes out of the AV40 sounds better and more natural then the z2300


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 10, 2011)

lol but i dont care  i dont wanna hear bass.. i wanna feel it as well!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> lol but i dont care  i dont wanna hear bass.. i wanna feel it as well!!



haha, with the z2300 8inch sub driver? thats a joke


You want to hear and feel solid heart warming bass?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015A8Y5M/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 10, 2011)

I would love to buy that but i cant lol i live in nz and i cant do online shopping :\

but for the amount of money i bought the z-2300 is enough for me i guess 
$170


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> I would love to buy that but i cant lol i live in nz and i cant do online shopping :\
> 
> but for the amount of money i bought the z-2300 is enough for me i guess
> $170



god, the z2300 is worth $10


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 10, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> god, the z2300 is worth $10



LMAO, i know!  i want better subs and speakers  but stuff it.. its only PC ;P i would get some good ones for my home theatre xD


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 10, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Can i put the sub upside down? so that the hole would be facing up?
> 
> or is it still bad? i really want it to be in contact with the wall as it gives a really nice bass sound



you can but it's not recommended. 

if you turn the subwoofer upside down, you won't have any feet to decouple the subwoofer from the floor so you will have to buy a riser like this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001140OZ0/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 10, 2011)

sell that z2300 and get z5500
much better bass..


anyway, blocking the port makes the bass tighter, it works on my altec tho.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 12, 2011)

See that! i blocked the port and yes indeed the bass is much tighter and better!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 12, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> See that! i blocked the port and yes indeed the bass is much tighter and better!



the enclosure and driver were not designed for that and because the sub has no variable tuning it's now out of tune...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 12, 2011)

Buy this:  http://www.paradigm.com/products/products-by-category/subwoofer/signature/signature-series/sub-25


----------

